# HELP!! ..some sort of parasite?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

There are little red hair like tentacle poking out of the anus of many of my fish in my 20G community tank.

The tank is very well planted, houses 3 Albino BN plecos (juvies) 4 dwarf sunset Gourami, maybe 6 Otto's and a whole whack of cherry shrimp.

I took out the 4 gourami and put them in a 10G and dosed it with a tablet of Clout. I noticed it on them only but now after a better look I see them coming from the anus of my ABN..

What is it and what should I do? 

Its growing right out the side of one of the Gouramis... I thought it was flukes or something but they move around like tentacles and they're not coming from it's gills..

HELP!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sounds like callamanus worms. I'd try and get a hold of the curer of callamanus, Ameekplec!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have Pima Fix, Mela Fix, Clout, Metro, Prazi, and API General Cure... Will any of those help? 

Will treating the tank hurt my plants or cherry shrimps?


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

That's funny Katalyst. I motion to have Ameekplec's member description changed from "_Devoted Member_" to "_The Curer of Callamanus_". Has kind of a nice ring to it - almost regal like.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I lost the little Gourami with the worst symptoms over night

Can I dose the whole tank (20G heavilly planted) without any worries of killing off all the shrimp, Malaysian Trumpet snails, and plants or will I be wiping them all out?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

By-The-Lake said:


> That's funny Katalyst. I motion to have Ameekplec's member description changed from "_Devoted Member_" to "_The Curer of Callamanus_". Has kind of a nice ring to it - almost regal like.


He has had it changed for a long time.

XbrandonX: get in contact with Ameekplec, Calamanus is a bit hard to treat, but Levamisole really gets the job done. Levamisole is okay for shrimp and plants. I have both in my heavily planted 29 gallon.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Sent him a PM..

Holy crap from what I've read if you see it in one tank you've probably got it in all of your tanks and that you should dose all your tanks!

I have a 180, a 55, a 20, a 10G and two 5's.. and there's some pretty special fish in some of those tanks!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm thinking that the Long Finned Albino BN I lost the other day must have died from this.. (there were 4 of them) I wish I'd noticed it then.. 

Here's hoping I get some meds before any more go


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, I've had it changed for a while.

I've had several requests for the drug in the past few weeks - and in havign provided it to so many I'm convinced of two things:
1. More people need to be more aware of it, and be able to identify and treat them quicker.
2. Seeing as son many people have had to deal with them, the problem is become a lot more prevalent in the hobby.

I've started a thread to see who wants in on an order - it's best to have it on hand than have to scramble to find it. You might not have them now, but a few purchases from the LFS (or even another a hobbyist) and you could be facing them. Best to be prepared.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7823


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> Sent him a PM..
> 
> Holy crap from what I've read if you see it in one tank you've probably got it in all of your tanks and that you should dose all your tanks!
> 
> I have a 180, a 55, a 20, a 10G and two 5's.. and there's some pretty special fish in some of those tanks!


Ameekplec had me dose ALL my tanks. When I get my order from him I will be keeping it on hand to medicate all incoming animals AND plants.

because butt worms aren't much fun.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol sunstar...

Yup I did the same. Treated all of my tanks. A few of the fish didnt show worms until way past their QT. (was only about two weeks but still)

Didnt see any signs of it in the store...


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Yep, I've had it changed for a while.
> 
> I've had several requests for the drug in the past few weeks - and in havign provided it to so many I'm convinced of two things:
> 1. More people need to be more aware of it, and be able to identify and treat them quicker.
> 2. Seeing as son many people have had to deal with them, the problem is become a lot more prevalent in the hobby.


ok...now I'm worried...anyone have any pictures of this, or things to look for in the diagnosis?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Pictures
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/mykiss/Misc stuff/calamanusarrow.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/mykiss/Misc stuff/redWormdime.jpg


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Are these transferable to humans in any way?

What about my dog?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

Ew, that's really gross. What is the medication called? I would like to have some on hand, because this is quite nasty! None of my fish have this thank goodness, but just in case.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well the meds are in, the lights are off and the worms best be dying!

Not looking forward to the massive WC's tomorrow but eager to be rid of these lil horrors


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

thats good hope all goes well.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ashley: Ameekplec has an group order for Levamisole in the general marketplace discussions. it cannot be found iN canada.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well everything worked like a charm!

The little guys are all swimming around happily and eating too!

This stuff works like a charm.

I dosed all of my tanks to be sure but I didn't need to as they all seemed to be fine.. Thank god.

(neptune that is)


Woot


----------

